# Fanned fret guitar neck template



## pingOMOG (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

Im planning to have a custom 7 string with fanned frets however I cant find any neck templates that has fanned frets.

do you guys happened to have any?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Neil (Apr 14, 2012)

You can't have any off the shelf templates as there are a lot of custom measurements in multi scale instruments,

Once you know all the measurements you can stick them into this site and it will draw you the template,

http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/


----------

